# 2001 Sentra GXE Service Engine Soon Light comes on



## brutis (Sep 14, 2003)

Car has only 28500 km, dealer says air flow meter needs replacing, $860 cdn,,, drove car hard for 350 kms, no loss of power or fuel economy, any ideas?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I dont think that MAF sensor of yours needs replacement unless its been tampered with or ingested water.


----------



## brutis (Sep 14, 2003)

*air flow meter*

Does anybody know where the air flow meter is located?


----------



## VVL (Sep 22, 2003)

brutis does your car carrythe QG18de engine if so check the dealer i know some engines had a manufacturers fault with some of these engines


----------



## brutis (Sep 14, 2003)

*engine light*

Hi, The engine is the 1.8, took it to the dealer and then the light went out, So the dealer didnt check for any codes - but said one cylinder was not reading as good. They took the Air flow meter off a rental and said the readings were "corrected". And that they had one in stock for $793 cdn + labour. I said we'll think about it and left. Two weeks past warrenty can you believe this?


----------



## turboaccent (Sep 4, 2003)

What about a warranty?


----------



## brutis (Sep 14, 2003)




----------



## sc2_ct (Sep 23, 2003)

Do you have a code scanner? If so, what DTCs (codes) has the PCM stored? Just because the SES light went out does not mean that the codes aren't necessarily stored still, it all depends on the problem. I have a hard time believing that the MAF sensor on a car with 28km on it would be out, and it is not likely that hard driving would have any impact, since all it is doing is measuring the mass of the incoming air charge by measuring temperature differences.

Did they give you any information as to what they mean by the cylinder not being "right"? Short of a compression/leakdown test I can't imagine what they are talking about. I'm by no means an expert on Nissan engines, but unless I am really out of touch there isn't any per-cylinder air/fuel measurements taken.


----------



## E-MAN (Oct 14, 2003)

disconnect the battery for about 30 seconds then hook back up and take the car for a drive and see if the light comes back on


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I would look for a used one honestly nobody should pay +700 for a sensor +labor, find a totalled sentra, theres gotta be one somewhere.

anyway I would try resetting the ECU like E-Man said, disconnect the + terminal on your battery and let it set, maybe overnight doesnt really have to be long tho, I dont know if 30 seconds is enough... anyway then put it back on and run the car... no light, no problem, light = problem, tho it may not be the hugest deal.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhhhh newbies abound...

IF the air flow meter was bad.....the car wouldn't start, or if it did, it would die immediately.

If the light is on and nothing seems wrong... tighten your fuel cap and get the ecu reset.


NOOBs: DO NOT GUESS!!! If you don't know, don't post! You throw him in the wrong direction!

btw, Air flow meter would be under warranty if you are still stock!


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *
> 
> btw, Air flow meter would be under warranty if you are still stock! *


Depends on the original sale date. It is a 2001, so it might not be.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

simeronbugh said:


> *Depends on the original sale date. It is a 2001, so it might not be. *



3 year, 36k mile bumper to bumper......and he has 28,000 km...that's less than 28k miles.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

If I were you, brutis, I would have the ECU reset (check the codes) and see if the service light comes on again. If it doesn't, I wouldn't worry about it considering you said the car was running fine.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I can't believe the dealer didn't check for codes when you had the car in. That should have been the first thing they did.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *3 year, 36k mile bumper to bumper......and he has 28,000 km...that's less than 28k miles. *


3 years or 36k, whichever comes first. Which it could have been over 3 years since the car was originally sold. So milage doesn't matter.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's a 1/12 to maybe 1/6 chance this guy bought the 2001 model in 2000............


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Lol, true.


----------



## Spin82 (Oct 19, 2003)

my engine light came on at 36k. drove it around till it hit 37k and now it wont start. but right before it died on me the guys at the dealership said i needed a new throddle censor and something about the coils. in all it would cost $500+ .... so i took my chances and drove home with the hopes of not breaking down. to this day its sitting in my drive way


----------

